# English Radio Stations?



## paisleypark

Hi,

Please could someone list some of the English Radio Stations - I'd like to tune my new car radio in 

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek

103.2 - Coast FM (The Best One imo)
99.3 Radio 2 Classic Hits (2nd Best)
104.1 Radio 1 (utter dross)
104.4 Virgin Radio
92.0 Dubai 92


----------



## Mr Rossi

Buy a car stereo that has either a line in or usb port.

If the music or inane chat doesn't get you the adverts most certainly will!


----------



## HamishUK

Gavtek has mentioned most of the good ones, the other ones I listen to are:

97.3 (I think) 2009- Only music, no talking or Ads
104.8 - Channel 4

Is it just me or does anyone find Dubai 92 really quiet compared to other stations?


----------



## paisleypark

Cool, next thing gotta try figure out how to tune the car radio in...and yes, its got audio and USB connections too....ipod is loaded and waiting to be plugged in


----------



## Jynxgirl

Just thought I would ask. I tried to locate rock or even country stations... to no avail. Is there neither here?


----------



## xpatusa

Jynxgirl said:


> Just thought I would ask. I tried to locate rock or even country stations... to no avail. Is there neither here?


LOLZ ~ Definitely no country TG!
99.3 and Dubai 92 are the closest to "rock" that we've got here...
I've got Dubai 92 as a preset


----------



## tounzz

104.4 Virgin Radio is cool


----------



## Jynxgirl

xpatusa said:


> LOLZ ~ Definitely no country TG!
> 99.3 and Dubai 92 are the closest to "rock" that we've got here...
> I've got Dubai 92 as a preset


Have those and they are not to my liking. 

Will just stick with the zune.

I dont care much for country but the pop crap I can only stand so much of. I would rather listen to country then that stuff. Plus the english accents at this point drive me up the wall all the time. Wishing for some disturbed, korn, and other hard hitting stuff. I would pay a pretty penny for sirius radio at this point!


----------



## Guest

Jynxgirl said:


> Have those and they are not to my liking.
> 
> Will just stick with the zune.
> 
> I dont care much for country but the pop crap I can only stand so much of. I would rather listen to country then that stuff. Plus the english accents at this point drive me up the wall all the time. Wishing for some disturbed, korn, and other hard hitting stuff. I would pay a pretty penny for sirius radio at this point!


I have heard an announcer on Virgin with an American accent in the afternoons I think, don't know his name though. I agree with you about the pop crap. I've stopped listening to the radio because the music is so inane. I'd also like to hear some hard stuff, but I can't see it ever being played in Dubai. Since most of the DJ's seem to be Brits, maybe they tend to play stuff that's popular in the UK, which seems to be mainly pop, or at least that's my experience whenever I go there. Although I do occasionally hear rap and/or hip/hop which always kind of surprises me

I'm desperate for some real music!!


----------



## pamela0810

LOL! Country radio!! Jynxy...you missing home honey??
I hate the radio stations in Dubai...haven't listened to them for over a year. So, it's always a right giggle when I'm some place and they play something like Eenie Meenie by whoever. Now the song's stuck in my head!!


----------



## xpatusa

pamela0810 said:


> LOL! Country radio!! Jynxy...you missing home honey??
> I hate the radio stations in Dubai...haven't listened to them for over a year. So, it's always a right giggle when I'm some place and they play something like Eenie Meenie by whoever. Now the song's stuck in my head!!


*WHAT A RIDICULOUS SONG, RIGHT?!?!?*
The rubbish people are calling music nowadays!
"Call me Mr. Flinstone cuz I can make your bed rock" (?)
Who comes up with this nonsense? Worse, who _pays_ them for it?!?


----------



## Elphaba

Dubai's only talk radio station Dubai Eye 103.8FM

A mix of programmes and they often have some great guests... 
-


----------



## hownowbc

nola said:


> I have heard an announcer on Virgin with an American accent in the afternoons I think, don't know his name though. I agree with you about the pop crap. I've stopped listening to the radio because the music is so inane. I'd also like to hear some hard stuff, but I can't see it ever being played in Dubai. Since most of the DJ's seem to be Brits, maybe they tend to play stuff that's popular in the UK, which seems to be mainly pop, or at least that's my experience whenever I go there. Although I do occasionally hear rap and/or hip/hop which always kind of surprises me
> 
> I'm desperate for some real music!!



What's wrong with loading up a few CDs? Everyone has, ten, favourites that you can play over and over.....such as Springsteen, Beatles, Led Ze.
Oho now I'm showing my age


----------



## Guest

hownowbc said:


> What's wrong with loading up a few CDs? Everyone has, ten, favourites that you can play over and over.....such as Springsteen, Beatles, Led Ze.
> Oho now I'm showing my age


CD's are great, but since I don't have thousands of them, it's nice to have something different once in awhile.

It's also nice to listen to any new rock music, because I know it exists, just not in Dubai .


----------



## DubaiCharmer

Virgin Radio Rooooockssss

104.4  lol


----------



## Jynxgirl

If the local says it rocks, it rocks  

Has there ever been english speaking, non pop radio stations here?


----------



## The Hero

xpatusa said:


> *WHAT A RIDICULOUS SONG, RIGHT?!?!?*
> The rubbish people are calling music nowadays!
> "Call me Mr. Flinstone cuz I can make your bed rock" (?)
> Who comes up with this nonsense? Worse, who _pays_ them for it?!?


Lol, how could you not like that?


----------



## Indian_Habibi

jazz, blues and classical on Abu Dhabi Classic FM 87.9


----------

